# The Strong Bite to Continue at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ****

*Annual FEBRUARY Fishing Special
2018*

*1-888-677-4868*

*Weekday Rates:* Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates: * Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​* 
Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

_*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips)._

________________________________________________________________

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
October 11, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Well, what most everyone has been waiting for has finally arrived! Weâ€™ve now experienced what many may refer to as our first notable cool front of the season, and it blew in atop 30-35mph winds and an inkling of rain here and there. Fishing up until the frontal passage was good, but Tuesdayâ€™s weather change pretty much chased everyone off the water while the front actually made its way across the coast and out into the Gulf - it blew through town with a fury!

Higher than normal tides prior to Tuesdayâ€™s front provided a lot of water in places that normally may not be covered by water, especially along the marshy shorelines of the back lake areas. The high tides allowed the fish to spread out more than theyâ€™re used to doing, and locating them could often take a little extra time. Once located, however, the bite seemed to continue for some time. The northerly winds associated with the cold front may help to drop water levels a bit, which could in turn help congregate the fish a little bit better than they have been over recent days. Only time will tell, but that is typically the case in the presence of a stiff north wind along our coastline this time of the year.

However, the higher tides of October will continue to fluctuate with the passage of each frontal system, and that means that anglers can anticipate the redfish bite to continue to be strong at this time on the calendar each year. Itâ€™s a time when some of the largest reds are landed, and not just in deep water. Some pure brutes can be taken at any time in some surprisingly shallow water this month and next, and some of our Bay Flats Lodge customers have already experienced this thrill. Good places to find these big fish right now are on the outside of drains and sloughs that empty water out of the back lakes during a falling tide. The reds will often school there where the current is strong while they wait for whatever may get funneled out of the lake via the slender slough or bayou. It can be great action when timed just right!

Bay water temperatures are dropping slowly following Tuesdayâ€™s cool front. The water temp in Seadrift is measuring in the high 70â€™s, but it will continue to slowly decline with each passing front. A temperature reading of 70 to 80 degrees typically sets the oyster shell out in San Antonio Bay on fire, so look for fantastic speckled trout fishing to continue as we begin our journey through fall. If you like wade fishing with artificial baits, the shell in October can often be hard to beat. And if you like hunting for trophy trout while wading, October and November can often present a lifetime best-catch opportunity along many of the grass/mud shorelines outlining San Antonio Bay. We should have some wonderful weather through most of next week, and are anticipating the strong trout bite to continue, especially first thing each day during the low-light conditions of the morning. Until we talk again, have fun out there, and be safe!













_________________________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property*

*â€œThe Reefâ€*​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.







*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.







*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Thursday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
A few clouds early, otherwise mostly sunny. High 87F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 88F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Except for a few afternoon clouds, mainly sunny. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 87F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.15 in*
Partly cloudy. High 87F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 82F. Winds N at 15 to 25 mph.
*Synopsis: *
Weak to moderate northeast flow will become east Thursday as surface high pressure over central Texas approaches the northwest Gulf of Mexico. Patchy light rain and isolated to scattered showers will occur Thursday as moist air overruns the cooler sea surface. Winds will gradually shift to southeast later in the week with a generally light to moderate flow. Isolated showers and thunderstorms will be possible through the late week and weekend. Rain chances will increase Sunday as a cold front approaches the Middle Texas Coast. Moderate to strong northerly winds are expected to develop in wake of the frontal passage Sunday night. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 79.0 degrees
Seadrift  78.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 77.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Watch Our Deer Hunting Video*





*See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 13*

Pic 13


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 14*

Pic 14


----------

